# Does a Tamron Minolta AF lens to Canon EOS adaptor exist?



## Sweet Storm (Aug 4, 2021)

I recently (finally!) bought a Canon C100 Mark 1 for work. Around the same time, my uncle picked up a Tamron AF 28-200mm aspherical lens from a Goodwill store for ten bucks. It says the model is a 71D. In the manual, it says it can fit both Nikon and Canon cameras, though the lens cap says "for Minolta AF". I understand that this is very outdated; it was made in 1992. But I was wondering if there exists an adapter that can fit this lens onto my C100? Just so I can make some use of this lens without it collecting more dust in a box.

I also have a Nikon D3100 DSLR, so if there was a way to fit that camera instead, that would be fine as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 4, 2021)

I've never seen one. There is this but I would call the manufacturer to make sure it would work. 








						FotodioX Pro Lens Mount Adapter with Generation v10 Focus Confirmation Chip for Sony A-Mount Lens to Canon EF or EF-S Mount Camera
					

Buy FotodioX Pro Lens Mount Adapter with Generation v10 Focus Confirmation Chip for Sony A-Mount Lens to Canon EF or EF-S Mount Camera featuring Sony A Lens to EF/EF-S Body, Enables In-Camera Focus Confirmation, Supports Focusing to Infinity, Removable, 1.4x Corrective Lens, Infinity with 1.4x...




					www.bhphotovideo.com


----------

